# JD X320 Steering Problem



## tcburch (Sep 16, 2010)

Today, while cutting the grass, I had the steering lock up on me on my X320. I was able to free it up but it occurred again a few minutes later. Each time I was able to free it, it felt like it was hanging up on the cutting deck but, an inspection revealed everything to be fine there. Raised the hood and could see the toothed steering gear but not up to the shaft. I have no idea what's happening just yet. Since we're supposed to get snow here in Denver tomorrow night, I won't have time to remove the cutting deck until sometime next week. Soooo...I was just wondering if anyone might have some thoughts on this. The unit currently only has 27 hours on it, and up until now I've had not one problem.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Take it back to the dealer. You have a 4 year warranty on this. No reason for you to do anything bet get them to make it right.


----------



## tcburch (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks Michael...I was just thinking that if it was something someone had run into before and had a quick fix it would save the time and hassle of dragging it back to the dealer...appreciate the response.


----------

